# kickpanel idea



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So our kickpanels (B14) really don't have that much room to mount a speaker.
A 6 1/2" takes up more space than comfortable.
But what bout a 3-4"?
Are these speakers really decent?
Would a 3-4" in the kick panel sound better than a 6 1/2" (which is more dynamic due to its size) in the door?
The 3-4" saves alot of room.
Although since I have components in the front I could just mount the mid/woofer in the kick panel and not the tweeter too...

Seth


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

3 or 4 inch componant sound pretty good, but the six inch sound a lot richer and a deeper sound. The small speakers will give you a more crisp high toned sound.
So I would suggest doing what you said. Keep some mid drivers in the doors, and then build the kickpanels for 3 or 4's. 
Its a bad thing about our cars, how the speakers are mounted so low in the door. Almost makes the sound sit on the floor. But mounting the speakers in the kick panels toward you, it will be a totally different sound.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i'm going to make a "kickpanel" that is actually mounted on the door instead of in the floor.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

this is prolly hijacking your thread, sorry if it does but i was thinking the other day "what if i put a pair of speakers beneath the front seats in a sentra, that way u have full surround system"

anyone have any input on this?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
About the kickpanels:
You figure leave the 6 1/2" woofer in the door. Leave the separate tweeter in the door too.
As for the mini-kickpanel should I have a 3 inch component down there, a 3" two way, or just a 3" mid down there.
I figure I don't need another tweeter so I should just go with the 3" mid, and block out highs and extra lows.
Or just move my existing 6 1/2" woofer from the door to the kick altogether and leave the existing tweeter in the door.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

i would go with the mid and tweet in the door and 3" mid in the kick, would save alotta room. and if ur worried about the bass of the 6.5 in the door jus deaden the door and problem solved.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The door is deadened.
But I think I may go the 3" mid in the kick. Without any extra tweeters.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Like these:
http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/...p?s=0&c=10&g=440&I=206R3C&o=m&a=0&cc=01&avf=N
http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/...s=0&c=10&g=98700&I=206R4C&o=m&a=0&cc=01&avf=N

Incidentally, these are the only two that crutchfield sells without a tweeter.

Seth


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm struggling with some of the same concerns in my car right now. I work for a car audio retailer, and have access to quite a few different things, and I think the best bet is to find a 3 way set with a 6.5" in the door, 4" and 1" tweeter in the kick panel. Next is probably a 5.25" and 1" in the kickpanel with or without a midbass in the door. Mounting a 3" in the kickpanel with our without the tweeter won't cut it in the majority of cases. They typically aren't designed to handle that much power and won't play very low to boot. Most of those are designed as drop in for cars with small openings and not really as a high performance speaker.

In my car, I'm probably going with a 3 way with a 6.5" in the doors.

Juan


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

that set up with the mid and tweet in the kick would prolly be ideal


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
As some of you know I already have a tweeter in the door. Not in the sail panel where it completely drowns out any of the bass, but down by my knees aimed up at my ears so it is around 5 inches from the center of the woofer in the door. I wouldn't put a two way or component down in the kick because 
1) I already have one, 2) it takes up too much room.

Anyway, does anyone have a schematic or diagram of a kickpanel design that would encorporate a 3 1/2" mid. Would this cover the OEM kick, require some cutting to it, or replace it altogether.
I prefer a design that replaces it altogether to maximize foot room.

Seth

P.S. Here's some more:
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...8&sku_id=0665000FS10013237&catid=&newdeptid=9
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3031216931&category=14938
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3031216743&category=14937
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3032197595&category=3292
http://www.ikesound.com/Prod_Details.asp?Prod_Id=751


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

seth, theres a kid on cardomain who molded kickpanels for a B14, outta some fiberglass, they look sweet as hell, and he has a full write up on how to make them, ill look for it for ya


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

here it is, i cant believe i found it 
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=104940&page=2

not fully detailed, but i bet i could make them....    that could be the second series of products to come out of BS performance, after the eyebrows, custom kickpanels


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

and custom trunk enclosures :

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=104940&page=3

the kid was somewhat of a moron making them, alpine makes their enclosures using the thicker bedding, 6 layers of glass, then a layer of dura-glass, die angle grinded down, and low spots filled with body filler


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

I know you want to save space, but putting a cheap 3.5" in the kickpanel instead of a quality 6.5" in the door doesn't make sense. Most 3.5" are designed for much different parameters and typically aren't designed for any kind of midbass or low bass. A pretty cheap 6.5" in the door will probably spank just about any 3.5" you can find.

Juan


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe I should go out later and take pics of my door.
The 3.5-4 (which aint cheap btw they are like $50+ each) would compliment my component set which is already in the door.
Also I don't have the money or equipment or space to custom make one. Otherwise I would. I need someone to do it for me while I'm moving (switching living places).
Just to clear up, the door sucks as a woofer location. My relatively low end woofers in the rear deck sound much better on the lower frequencies than my relatively high end set in the door. Mind you if I put my ear to each speaker the ones in the door are much much better, but when sitting in the seat, its the rears which make the most thump. Thats just beacuse they are in a better place. However a 6.5 in the kick (when I already have it dynamatted to the door) takes up too much foot room. So I figured an eventual sub in the trunk and 3.5-4 in the kick can round out my sound 'depth' problem.

Seth

P.S. I can't contact the guy beacuse on the site he has no contact info made available.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

im gonna try and mold some of them custom kickpanels
see how things turn out


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I've heard cars with 61/5 in the door and 4" and tweeter in the kicks and it sounds really good, seems to cover the whole dynamic range alot better. I personaly feel that a 4" would be better than a 3" just because of the usual diffrences in frequency range and power handling.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I was thinking the same thing. The mount size is not much larger, but the dynamics of a larger cone make the difference.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's what the kicks look like now:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*For those that haven't seen this.*

http://wes.nissanpower.com/photo.html

The techniques aplly to ANY car and ANY speaker size.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

wes, that came out real nice, how do they sound? and do you also have subs in the trunk, or is that your bass right there?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

They sounded incredible. I had a sub, but the kick panels played down to nearly 50HZ without sounding like crap. The sub played from 50hz and down. 

The kicks have been removed and sold off a while ago. It's a race car now.


----------



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

Wes's kicks are of great quality. In fact I bought them! However, I havnt installed them yet, because Im borderline bwt goin show/street and race/street. Im leaning towards race/street. My car was down for 7 months, I just barely got it going after letting it sit for the winter then doing a DET swap. ~josh


----------

